# Eclipse MP3 player - 8gb



## mpjeanet (Jan 7, 2016)

My son got a new Eclipse MP3 player for Christmas. He tried downloading (for the first time) from his PS3 a huge playlist of songs at once. it has now been "generating playlists" for 2 straight days. I cannot figure out how to stop the process. The Reset button at the bottom did not do it. turning it off and on did not do it. Help please.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if pressing and holding the reset button for ten seconds resets the unit.


----------



## mpjeanet (Jan 7, 2016)

Resetting it turned it off and back on, and the eclipse page showed up for about 2 seconds. Then the bar fills back up to where it has been stuck for 2 days and then we are back to square one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd let the battery drain down to zero which may reset it also.


----------



## mpjeanet (Jan 7, 2016)

I tried that too. As soon as I plugged it back up to charge it, it came right back on and went right back to that screen.


----------



## SAZDBAZ (May 9, 2016)

I had the same mp3 player too. Now it's at one of the Pawn shop in my neighborhood.


----------



## SAZDBAZ (May 9, 2016)

The best thing you can do is factory Reset the whole thing. I did it thrice or so whenever I had any problem.


----------

